# making a Juwel internal filter shrimp safe?



## basil (14 Feb 2012)

Anyone had any real joy with making a Juwel internal filter shrimp safe?

I've tried covering the inlets with sponge and stockings etc and although it keeps the shrimp out it reduces the effectiveness of the filter and i end up with lots of fine floating particles in the main tank.

Is there a method that works?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Feb 2012)

You could maybe use some kind of plastic or metal to go over the intake grill


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> You could maybe use some kind of plastic or metal to go over the intake grill



As Marty says, plastic or mesh grill on the inside of the intake of the juwel filter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

